# Most expensive downhill racing bike?



## Pedro2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey There!

I am not sure if this topic had been discussed to death yet but I was wondering what the most expensive downhill racing bike is that the racers use on the world cup circuit?

The reason I am asking is because one of my friends was watching a world cup downhill broadcast and the commentators mentioned that the bikes cost $50000-$75000. That sounded outrageously expensive given the fact that the weight is not such a critical factor and that they must break parts on the bike quite often.

Anyways, thanks for any input.

Pedro


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Pedro2005 said:


> Hey There!
> 
> I am not sure if this topic had been discussed to death yet but I was wondering what the most expensive downhill racing bike is that the racers use on the world cup circuit?
> 
> ...


Probably talking about a one off prototype.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

they were probly talking about minaars bike


----------



## Pedro2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> they were probly talking about minaars bike


Thanks for the responses but I have a couple of more questions:

Why would minaars bike cost $75K ?

Also, how much do those bikes usually cost?

Thanks,

Pedro


----------



## m88tow (Sep 9, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> they were probly talking about minaars bike


Thats what I think also, I have seen certain magazines say that is $75,000.


----------



## m88tow (Sep 9, 2004)

Pedro2005 said:


> Thanks for the responses but I have a couple of more questions:
> 
> Why would minaars bike cost $75K ?
> 
> ...


His bike would cost that much because it is a one of a kind bike (like the other guy said, it a prototype), that a bike that is mass produced. That is not a bike that you can just go and buy. You can get yourself a great DH bike for less than $5,000.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

$5,000 to $7,000 would be accurate. As everyone said, the Hondas are sometimes quoted at being called 75k, but they are prototypes, so it's really not a fair comparison. Aside from its prototype status, the next most significant portion of the cost of that bike comes from its very unique transmission.


----------



## Pedro2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

That explains it. 

Those commentators must have been referring to that single bike or they were simply idiots.

Thanks again,

Pedro


----------



## bonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*expense o' bike*

On a 75k bike, you have to consider the high paid engineers, modeling software, welder, materials, material working (extrusion, monocoque-ing), custom jigs, wholesale markup, retail markup. The list goes on and on. All of that goes into one bike.

Granted they already own the engineers, software, welder, materials, jigs, metal working, and the rest. But for the most part, it's just Honda propoganda.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, if we're talking foes....www.foesracing.com
The DH frame is $3,200.
Their DH fork is $2,300 I think.
So that's $5,500 before you even start adding components.


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

the new Nicolai frames are like 6500 euros i think they take the cake for publicly available bikes


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

How can the bike be "worth" $75000 if no one can buy it? (it's a prototype). 
Wouldn't that make it either priceless or worthless?

They might as well just add up the salary of every engineer and janitor who was around when the thing was built. "This bike is worth 1 million dollars, because 20 people who all make $50K/year looked at it."

(answer: Who Cares anyway?)

-rob


----------



## cdog117 (Oct 14, 2004)

the honda bike costs like 30k, i saw it MbA


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

cdog117 said:


> the honda bike costs like 30k, i saw it MbA


 I think I remember seeing that also, and that makes the most sense for me. I mean, this is Honda, they have some of the most effiecent manufacturing ways in the world out of all the car companies as far as being able to make great stuff at pretty low prices. With that comes tons of engineers, R&D, labs for testing, cheap materials, etc.... So I bet that if they gave a group of engineers the project as a side project to work on but not completely envelop their work environments that they could develop it for not too much.... IMO.


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

cdog117 said:


> the honda bike costs like 30k, i saw it MbA


HAHAHA you saw it in MBA so it must be true!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Well ..
This is the most expensive frame that I find and is"only" 6000 bux...
Don't think that there is a bike that cost 50.000 dollars...if so, who is gonna buy it here..!

http://www.monkamoo.com/Catalog/Ebay GIFs and JPGs/nicolainucleontstebay.jpg


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

rpet said:


> How can the bike be "worth" $75000 if no one can buy it? (it's a prototype).
> Wouldn't that make it either priceless or worthless?


 the worth is based on how much $$$ it would take to replace it. The prototype i built is probably worth 10-15Kcnd, but the value on the otherhand is alot less.

as for the fluctuating cost of the Honda bike, remember that their were 3 different versions, one of which had that crazy CVT tranny in it (the others with internal cog/derailler type system).


----------



## A-team (Dec 20, 2004)

Besides what zedro said above, you need to remember that the frame (or at least one of them) was carbon fiber cryogenically bonded to aluminum (or was it titanium). They used cooled liquid hydrogen to bond the two togather ( a technique barowed from f1 racing) that process alone (and developing it) cost s much as 30k. SO maybe your raw materials cost is 10-15k *(as zedro said) but the processes used to make the frame are also extremely expensive. And you also consider the amount of r&d needed, tats costs money, as well as the fact that each omne of the honda bikes is completely hand crafted, no mass production = a hell of a lot more expensive. Honda (well not technicaly) also had to pay showa for there r&d of the fork and rear shock. Though they have an extremely thuro knowledge of motocross shocks its an all new ball game when ur dealing with something that ways 40 lbs. Bottem line, is if you expected to purchase one, be prepaired to spend 75k, thats how much it takes to build and design, then thats how much its worth.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

A-team said:


> zero said .


Oh snap!!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Oh snap!!!


 sounds like someone with a new identity has an old grudge....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> sounds like someone with a new identity has an old grudge....


 Any ideas who?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Any ideas who?


 well the names in his sig dont ring a bell. Don't really care either....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> well the names in his sig dont ring a bell. Don't really care either....


 Cool.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Cool.


 Word.


----------



## A-team (Dec 20, 2004)

im lost


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*slavery, circa 2004*



bonkey said:


> Granted they already own the engineers...


Yeah, sho do seem like it somedays.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> Yeah, sho do seem like it somedays.


 i'd work for a progressive company like Honda over any north american tech giant anyday


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'd work for a progressive company like Honda over any north american tech giant anyday


I am selling my "limited" Azonic Recoil with a Shiver and Saint cranks for the small price of $76,000. Cash gets a 10% discount


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Karpiel


----------



## cdog117 (Oct 14, 2004)

rpet said:


> How can the bike be "worth" $75000 if no one can buy it? (it's a prototype).
> Wouldn't that make it either priceless or worthless?
> 
> They might as well just add up the salary of every engineer and janitor who was around when the thing was built. "This bike is worth 1 million dollars, because 20 people who all make $50K/year looked at it."
> ...


troy lee helmet- 350$- 2005 Shiver-2200$ Honda bike-priceless


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zedro said:


> Word.


zero, get it right. Its WERD, not word.

Jeez, i expect better from a moderator...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> zero, get it right. Its WERD, not word.
> 
> Jeez, i expect better from a moderator...


  There goes your account.


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

*speed?*

$10,000 into this bad boy. The last bike to leave the GT factory. And we will race you too...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a pic of both the most expensive and tallest DH bike Go-ride has every built. The retail on it was between $10,000 and $11,000.

It features a Karpiel Apocalypse frame with Avalanche rear shock and an Avalanche Mountain 10 fork. The frame and fork alone are $7K+.


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a pic of both the most expensive and tallest DH bike Go-ride has every built. The retail on it was between $10,000 and $11,000.
> 
> It features a Karpiel Apocalypse frame with Avalanche rear shock and an Avalanche Mountain 10 fork. The frame and fork alone are $7K+.


Ohh ohh and it comes with Krispy too!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Tame Ape said:


> Ohh ohh and it comes with Krispy too!


 geez, talk about a high maintenance purchase....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> geez, talk about a high maintenance purchase....


and 24 inch rims and tires


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and 24 inch rims and tires


Possibly, but Krispy is more a Spud Webbs then a Shaq...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a pic of both the most expensive and tallest DH bike Go-ride has every built. The retail on it was between $10,000 and $11,000.
> 
> It features a Karpiel Apocalypse frame with Avalanche rear shock and an Avalanche Mountain 10 fork. The frame and fork alone are $7K+.


jeez, first the intro to Plush 2, and now this... what's Krispy gonna do next, hire an agent?


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Told you guys Karpiel's were really expensive and nice. There is some guy on ridemonkey selling the frame for $1,200 of course it has less travel is old and beaten on though. Nice HIGH bike! Cool!


----------

